# DIY Relabeling



## kier18 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, I found this great company (on this forum of course!) that makes labels exactly as I would like them, the only problem is that they won't put it on the shirts themselves. I was thinking about buying a crappy little sewing machine and putting the tags in myself. I will probably be doing this with continental clothing earth positive shirts. Anyone have any tips/advice on how to do this? I look forward to hearing from all of you!


----------



## christophertod (Jan 21, 2007)

the stitch is fairly simple and straight forward (search for some videos in google video function)
You can learn the basics of sewing and operating a machine online using videos from people such as threadbangers

Check out your local thrift shops for used sewing machines. You can get some solid older singers etc. for very reasonable prices. 

Good luck!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could you do it by using the running stitch on a embroidery machine?


----------



## hinesja (Jun 23, 2008)

Just curious- which company do you like for labels? I am shopping around and trying to decide which one to use.


----------

